# Please help, bloody wheel



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi. I'm a little worried and would like some advice. So, right now my BF and I are traveling, and I won't be home for about two weeks. Obviously, it's not fair to Regina to bring her on long car rides to different places, so my parents and sister are hedgie sitting. They have hedgie-sat before, and never had a problem (my sister is 9, and extremely enthusiastic about Regina, so I know that she is getting plenty of attention and good care). And being an overprotective hedgie mama, I wrote up an entire binder with instructions and vet contact information and sent her food and water and everything, and spare bags/liners/dishes. BUT I just got a call from my dad, because when he went to clean Regina's wheel he saw what he calls "red splatter" on the wheel, and he was wondering if maybe she was having poop issues again (she had some before, but had gotten better after vet trips and antibiotics: thread here: http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/v...art=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=regina+poop+issues)

I had him send me a picture of her wheel so I could take a look at it, and it doesn't look like her past problems--when she had the bacterial infection, the blood and mucus was in her poop. But this looks like just blood on her wheel. They looked at her poop and said it looked brown. Here is the picture of the wheel that my dad sent me: http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x473/ReginasMama/mms95picture.jpg

Does this look like it could be from a bloody paw? I had them look at her belly and they couldn't see any scratches or anything, but they said it was a little red near her butt and she had poopy on her paws. I told them to remove the wheel, give her a foot bath, and check to see if there were any cuts on her feet (and of course to call me after her foot bath). This was only about 15 minutes ago so they're still in the process of doing all that, but I'm worried. I hate that I can't be there to check her myself.

Has anyone seen something like this before? Could she have caught a nail, or run too much? There is nothing in her cage that she could cut herself on. I trimmed her toenails a few days ago before I left, but I didn't get the quick or anything and she wasn't bleeding then.

Okay, my dad just called me back and said they gave her a bath, they couldn't see any cuts or anything. She's eating normally and behaving normally.

They said the room she's in is about 80 degrees. Normally, I keep her around 72-74, so I told them to put a ceramic or plastic plate with no sharp edges in there in case she wants to lay on it.

For now, should I have them keep the wheel out of her cage? I'm just worried about her. He suggested that it could possibly be blood in her urine, but the way it's on the wheel makes it look like it was just blood by itself because I'd think if it was with urine it would have run off the wheel and not coated the entire thing.

Sorry this is so long, but I have never seen that much blood on the wheel before (sometimes I have seen a bit because of a bloody paw because she loves running, but I can't remember ever seeing that much). Please let me know what you think it might be, and any advice anyone has is greatly appreciated! I told my dad that if it happens again I might have him take her to the vet. Am I overreacting or should I be seriously concerned?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I wish I could help - I can't imagine receiving that call and picture.  

I would PM a breeder: Nikki, Nancy, Yara...they are more likely to get a PM than see this post. Larry, I think is busy with new babies.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I washed a wheel that looked like that yesterday. :lol: Looks to me like foot blood. If there was blood in her urine, it would be noticeable in places she pees as well. Hedgie feet heal incredibly fast and often we can't see where the blood is from. Sometimes if they run their feet raw, there will be scabs on the feet, but sometimes it's from between the toes, usually the outer two toes. 

The wheel can be left out, but sometimes they get so bored with no wheel that they climb and do other risky things. 

Try not to worry too much. I'm almost certain it's a foot and she will be fine.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

It could be a paw or maybe a bladder infection,i'd PM Nancy for help she's awesome. Could your parents get a good look at all her paws?

Edit I told you Nancy was awesome she beat me here!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Nancy said:


> I washed a wheel that looked like that yesterday. :lol: Looks to me like foot blood. If there was blood in her urine, it would be noticeable in places she pees as well. Hedgie feet heal incredibly fast and often we can't see where the blood is from. Sometimes if they run their feet raw, there will be scabs on the feet, but sometimes it's from between the toes, usually the outer two toes.
> 
> The wheel can be left out, but sometimes they get so bored with no wheel that they climb and do other risky things.
> 
> Try not to worry too much. I'm almost certain it's a foot and she will be fine.


Thank you so much. My dad said the blood was only on her wheel and close to it. He didn't see any in her bag, so I'm hoping that it was just her running a lot and nothing more. I have seen blood between her toes sometimes before when she ran a lot and ended up with bloody paws.



LarryT said:


> It could be a paw or maybe a bladder infection,i'd PM Nancy for help she's awesome. Could your parents get a good look at all her paws?
> 
> Edit I told you Nancy was awesome she beat me here!


After the foot bath, they said they couldn't see any cuts or anything on her feet. I'll have them keep the wheel out tonight and check her pee to see if there's any blood.

I really appreciate all the help and quick responses. It makes me feel much better. I just hate being away from my baby, especially when she's not in perfect health.


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

HOLY COW! That is scary!!!!!! I hope its only a foot problem, but man! I'd be freaking out too! It sounds like everyone else has had that same problems...so it must be a foot because she is acting normal.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh dear, poor baby! I can't offer any advice - Nancy and Larry are probably right - but I just wanted to send you and Regina good vibes! Worrying while you're on vacation isn't very much fun, so I hope everything works out.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Nancy said:


> I washed a wheel that looked like that yesterday. :lol: Looks to me like foot blood. If there was blood in her urine, it would be noticeable in places she pees as well. Hedgie feet heal incredibly fast and often we can't see where the blood is from. Sometimes if they run their feet raw, there will be scabs on the feet, but sometimes it's from between the toes, usually the outer two toes.
> 
> The wheel can be left out, but sometimes they get so bored with no wheel that they climb and do other risky things.
> 
> Try not to worry too much. I'm almost certain it's a foot and she will be fine.


Nancy beat me too it (I was away all weekend lol)

I woke up today this morning to a wheel like that from one of my new babies. I completely agree it is a foot issue. And they heal so fast that it would be virtually impossible to know which foot.

How is she doing now?


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hedgehog Grove said:


> I woke up today this morning to a wheel like that from one of my new babies. I completely agree it is a foot issue. And they heal so fast that it would be virtually impossible to know which foot.
> 
> How is she doing now?


She's doing well. My mom said she found no blood anywhere today, so I told her she can put the wheel back in tonight. And when she peeked in on Regina during the day, she said Regina was grumpy about being disturbed, which is typical :lol: My mom said she would call if anything seemed strange again.

I'm really grateful that my parents are taking such good care of Regina


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

o0h my that wheel picture does look scary. Sheesh, amazing they can make such a bloody mess (excuse the pun) with a little sore foot! Glad to hear she is better, you are lucky to have good hedgie sitters.


----------

